# My newest family member .....



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Heres some pics of our newest family member our Alaskan Malamute Diesel.........


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Here he is a bit older and with his brothers and friends


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
He is adorable... especially in the last photo - talk about chocolate-buttons-for-eyes-you-can-melt-in!
xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hes so cute made me feel quite broody!! Great choice my the way


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww hes beautiful!


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

I must admit we changed his name. we did call him K'eyuch to begin with, but i kept on forgetting it lol. Wish i called him Teddy now cause he looks just like one. Hes gonna be a big boy thou lol


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: STUNNING! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwwww there soooo beautiful and cute


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

abs0lutely gorgeous


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is gourgeous :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WaggyTail (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow what stunning dogs. Such a cute puppy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pictures, what a cute boy, so are the others._


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

omg he is stunning im gonna hunt ur house down and come and steal him lol


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

slbrown2108 said:


> omg he is stunning im gonna hunt ur house down and come and steal him lol


Lol

He can be hard work sometimes thou.

He aint the fastest learner thou, thats for sure.

Lots of time these guys need.


----------

